

Ubuntu 14.04 Server and IPv6 Temporary Addresses - staticsafe
https://asininetech.com/2014/04/17/ubuntu-14-04-server-and-ipv6-temporary-addresses/

======
esbranson
> Yeah, I’ll just keep using Debian..

trollolol

